# Firefox-bin vuole le gcc-3*

## lucapost

Ecco qua:

```
kaly ~ # emerge -uNDpvt mozilla-firefox-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.2  LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ]   sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 23,534 kB 

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.2  LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X -debug -doc -jpeg -tiff -xinerama" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.2  LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N    ]  www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.56  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.2  LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[nomerge      ]  www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.56  

[nomerge      ]   x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.2  LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X -debug -doc -jpeg -tiff -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/pango-1.14.10  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

Total: 9 packages (8 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 23,534 kB
```

Ma le gcc del mio desk sono queste:

```
kaly ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *
```

Si puÃ² vedere meglio anche da qua:

```
kaly ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 11 Mar 2007 12:00:07 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.15

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k6 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k6 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://jarod/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://jarod/gentoo-portage"

USE="X berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog libg++ midi ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="EMU10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Devo installarmi anche le gcc-3* per aver firefox-bin funzioante?

----------

## Luca89

Dovrebbe bastare il pacchetto di compatibilità "sys-libs/libstdc++-v3", installa questo e firefox non dovrebbe più richiedere gcc-3.3*.

----------

## 102376

cosa Ã¨ oggi ???? il giorno dei pacchetti di compatibilitÃ .........

stesso problema io con skype

----------

## Luca89

 *zocram wrote:*   

> cosa Ã¨ oggi ???? il giorno dei pacchetti di compatibilitÃ .........
> 
> stesso problema io con skype

 

Già, l'avevo pensato pure io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

Si va bene, mi scarico comunque le gcc-3*...

```
kaly ~ # emerge -pf libstdc++-v3

These are the packages that would be fetched, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/gcc-3.3.6.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/gcc-3.3.6.tar.bz2 ftp://gcc.gnu.org/pub/gcc/releases/gcc-3.3.6/gcc-3.3.6.tar.bz2 
```

spero almeno che utilizzi solo parte di questi sorgenti nella copilazione...(ma allora perchè me li fa scaricare tutti?)

Mandi.

----------

## 102376

sinceramente non ho capito bene nemmeno io perchè come dipendenza richiede il gcc.... non puo' chiedere subito llibstdc++-v3

----------

## Luca89

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> spero almeno che utilizzi solo parte di questi sorgenti nella copilazione...(ma allora perchè me li fa scaricare tutti?)
> 
> Mandi.

 

Si, scarica pure gcc-3.3 ma compila solo la libreria che serve, te li fa scaricare tutti perché i sviluppatori GNU non rilasciano un tarball separato per quella libreria.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Dovrebbe bastare il pacchetto di compatibilità "sys-libs/libstdc++-v3", installa questo e firefox non dovrebbe più richiedere gcc-3.3*.

 

se si usa gcc-4.x uno dei pacchetti: 

```
sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

virtual/libstdc++ 

```

dovrebbe bastare (ovviamente i sorgenti di gcc-3.x verranno scaricati per la compilazione)

ma se si ottiene gcc-3.x come dipendenza è il caso di mascherare le vecchie versioni di gcc e ripetere l'operazione

ad esempio con:

 */etc/portage/package.mask wrote:*   

> <sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0-r1

 

----------

## xdarma

Anch'io ho un problema simile con l'installazione di firefox-bin:

```

skariolante # emerge -pv mozilla-firefox-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -fortran -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 23,534 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5  USE="oss -djbfft" 236 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4  USE="X -rle" 592 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.18.0  USE="-debug -doc" 641 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.22  408 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2-r3  USE="mmx" 622 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 239 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1  USE="fbcon fusion gif jpeg mmx mpeg png sse sysfs truetype v4l zlib -debug -sdl -v4l2" 2,016 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.2  USE="-debug -dga -dmx -xinerama" 98 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.10  USE="X directfb opengl -debug -doc -glitz -svg -xcb" 3,142 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.56  7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.16.5  USE="-debug -doc" 1,315 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14  USE="X jpeg tiff -debug -doc -xinerama" 14,817 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.8  USE="-restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 9,590 kB

Total: 16 packages (15 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 57,293 kB

```

Non capisco che senso abbia un pacchetto binario che mi costringe a scaricare gcc-obsoleto, cairo, pango, gtk+

Tutte cose che non ho nel sistema e che preferirei tenere fuori dalla porta.

Sperando che funzioni con un diavolo di HomeBanking, forse mi conviene Opera:

```

skariolante # emerge -pv opera

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.16  USE="nls -doc" 676 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 239 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/opera-9.24  USE="-gnome -qt-static -spell" 5,107 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 6,064 kB

```

about choice? bah!

----------

## djinnZ

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Non capisco che senso abbia un pacchetto binario che mi costringe a scaricare gcc-obsoleto, cairo, pango, gtk+

 

perchè sono dipendenze di mozilla e perchè i pacchetti binari in genere sono compilati per il più ampio bacino di utenza possibile, su hardened non c'è ancora il gcc 4 e i devel non hanno (mal)pensato di fare due pacchetti diversi, per esempio.

Forse tra un annetto sarà dimenticato (sempre che non hai nvidia/ati proprietari e simili).

@X-Drum la virtual è soddisfatta nell'ordine sia dal gcc-3.x che da libstc++v3, quindi o installi (con -1 ovviamente) libstc++v3 prima di porseguire o mascheri il gcc 3.x, non ti conviene aggingere nessuna delle due a world.

----------

## xdarma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> perchè sono dipendenze di mozilla e perchè i pacchetti binari in genere sono compilati per il più ampio bacino di utenza possibile,

 

Sarà come dici ma per rendere le cose più semplici non bastava prendere il binario ufficiale, scompattarlo ed installarlo con portage?

Di sicuro è una cattiva abitudine, perché, anche con i binari closed-source:

```

skariolante $ emerge -pv netscape-flash

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r6  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5  USE="oss -djbfft" 236 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4  USE="X -rle" 592 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.18.0  USE="-debug -doc" 641 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.22  408 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2-r3  USE="mmx" 622 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1  USE="fbcon fusion gif jpeg mmx mpeg png sse sysfs truetype v4l zlib -debug -sdl -v4l2" 2,016 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.10  USE="X directfb opengl -debug -doc -glitz -svg -xcb" 3,142 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.16.5  USE="-debug -doc" 1,315 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14  USE="X jpeg tiff -debug -doc -xinerama" 14,817 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.48.0-r1  2,546 kB

Total: 11 packages (11 new), Size of downloads: 26,333 kB

```

Onestamente mi sembrava di ricordare fosse un plugin da copiare nell'opportuna cartella e basta.

Adesso sembra abbia bisogno delle gtk+.

Ma sotto Windows ci sono le gtk+ di default?

----------

## randomaze

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   perchè sono dipendenze di mozilla e perchè i pacchetti binari in genere sono compilati per il più ampio bacino di utenza possibile, 
> 
> Sarà come dici ma per rendere le cose più semplici non bastava prendere il binario ufficiale, scompattarlo ed installarlo con portage?

 

Mmmm... e quello non da problemi con la versione di libc? Perchè se non ne da mi sa che sono linkate staticamente (ovvero l'eseguibile è più grosso).

 *Quote:*   

> Ma sotto Windows ci sono le gtk+ di default?

 

No, ma ci sono le MFC (o altro set di widget.... non sono informatissimo su quel sistema  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

mozilla è una applicazione gtk e la versione windozz si porta dietro le sue librerie, non statiche ma ha un suo subset del gtk se non ricordo male.

Il binario ufficiale linux rilasciato dalla fondazione ha il linking verso la libc "compatibile" pure lui, tanto sono sin troppi gli applicativi proprietari (flash del piffero, realplayer dell'accidente etc.) che le richiedono in ogni caso.

E ti ripeto che per il momento, finchè il passaggio allae nuove libc non è definitivo per tutte le distribuzioni ed in tutte le loro varianti è meglio mantenere la retrocompatibilità.

Anche se forse un ordine diverso delle dipendenze che installi la libreria (esiste anche binaria) invece del gcc-3.x non sarebbe una cattiva idea.

----------

## CarloJekko

Se si facesse un buon google toolbar per opera, io sarei passato a questo immediatamente... Firefox è pesantissimo... me ne sto accorgendo sempre di più.

Spero che il prossimo epiphany porterà con se il rendering engine webkit... o che opera abbia una buona compatibilita con i plugin esterni...

----------

## lucapost

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ... Firefox è pesantissimo... me ne sto accorgendo sempre di più.
> 
> 

 

Io confido in firefox3.

----------

## xdarma

 *Quote:*   

> ... Firefox è pesantissimo...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Io confido in firefox3.

 

Io continuo a usare Konqueror e confido in mister Berardi, che spero dia una sistemata all'home banking.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...mozilla è una applicazione gtk e la versione windozz si porta dietro le sue librerie, non statiche ma ha un suo subset del gtk...
> 
> ...Il binario ufficiale linux rilasciato dalla fondazione ha il linking verso la libc "compatibile"...
> ...

 

Non mi sembra che il firefox-bin di gentoo stia seguendo questa strada, o mi sbaglio?

Nel caso, è così disdicevole usare subset?

Non è consigliato linkare staticamente in un binario delle librerie incluse solo per compatibilità?

Non è che magari per avere retrocompatibilità mi installo una versione vecchia che mi confligge con quell'altro pacchetto che usa librerie obsolete e che.... va a finire che mi si ingrippa la distribuzione e devo perderci più tempo a fare manutenzione che non a usare software retrocompatibili  ;-)

----------

## CarloJekko

il firefox di ubuntu e leggerissimamente più veloce... Ma sta di fatto che è un mattone!

Appena esce kde4 penso che abbandono gnome in favore di una navigabilità sul web maggiore  :Very Happy: 

A meno che Epiphany non si dimostra una roccia con il suo nuovo WebKIT.... SPERIAMOO

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Flameeyes

Visto che vedo molta confusione in questo thread, tento di rendere più chiare alcune cose:

libstdc++ NON è libc. libstdc++ è la libreria contentente classi e funzioni della STL, che è la libreria standard per C++. libc è la libreria di sistema e C, e sono anni che non ci sono problemi con vecchie versioni di libc (anche se per alcuni giochi c'è ancora un pacchetto di compatibilità); l'attuale versione su GNU/Linux - e qui ci sta bene il GNU/ visto che si parla di Linux con glibc, è libc.so.6, e si spera che continui così a lungo.

Quello che installa mozilla-firefox-bin (e tutti gli equivalenti -bin di programmi che arrivano da Mozilla) è il pacchetto ufficiale rilasciato da Mozilla.

No, usare librerie statiche non è una buona idea perché altrimenti hai da rifare il build e aggiornare ogni volta che una falla di sicurezza viene identificata in queste librerie. E con la mole richiesta da Firefox, che capiti non è probabile, è certo prima o poi. Oltretutto usare un GTK statico diverso da quello dinamico nel sistema è comunque una pessima idea.

No, Firefox non usa GTK né sotto Windows né sotto OSX, usa GTK solo su X11 (quindi Linux, FreeBSD, etc). L'interfaccia viene creata utilizzando il sottosistema grafico di Windows sotto Windows e di OSX sotto OSX - anche se su OSX al momento usa delle librerie più lente, ma è un'altra storia).

Il motivo per cui gcc-3.3 viene preferito a libstdc++ di default è che il dependency resolver, per design, preferisce uno slot diverso di un pacchetto installato piuttosto che un nuovo pacchetto. c'era un motivo a questo, ma sinceramente non lo ricordo al momento. Per risolvere il problema si può mettere sotto mask gcc 3.3, ma visto che viene ancora usato per alcune cose, non è apprezzatissima come idea. No, non ha nulla a che vedere con Hardened, che usa GCC 3.4, che ha già la versione _successiva_ di libstdc++.so.

La ragione per cui Firefox usa ancora libstdc++.so.5 (di GCC 3.3) di default è che non si possono caricare più di una libreria STL alla volta, e alcune versioni di Java usano ancora il plugin compilato con GCC 3.3 anziché 3.4 o superiore.

Magari così si fa meno confusione.

----------

## xdarma

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

>  ...
> 
> libstdc++ NON è libc.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Grazie per le precisazioni, soprattutto perché almeno sono sicuro che firefox binario è proprio quello ufficiale.

A questo punto spero proprio di non dover installare firefox.

Visto che ti ho a tiro, sapresti dirmi perché il plugin flash vuole anche gtk+, pango, cairo, ecc... ?

Ciao

----------

## Flameeyes

Non uso Flash, ma se ricordo bene l'ultima versione usa GTK+ già di suo, su X11 sempre. Per maggiori informazioni http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/ può tornar comodo.

----------

## xdarma

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> Non uso Flash, ma se ricordo bene l'ultima versione usa GTK+ già di suo, su X11 sempre. Per maggiori informazioni http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/ può tornar comodo.

 

E' proprio così, il plugin flash usa le gtk+.

Ho provato ad installare "a mano" il plugin 9.0 e non viene nemmeno rilevato da konqueror.

Per il momento ho installato una vecchia versione del plugin flash 7.0 che funziona senza gtk+.

Sembra, inoltre, che pango, cairo e atk siano effettivamente dei prerequisiti delle gtk+. Anche se usi KDE le gtk+ non ne possono fare a meno.

----------

## homeworld21

Guardate che anche io ho avuto lo stesso problema con firefox-bin.

La soluzione: basta maskerare il gcc dalla versione che avete in giù, e non ve lo richiede più.

----------

## lucapost

penso che il problema sia stato risolto con le attuali versioni stabili di ff3, forse lo sticky non serve più...

----------

